# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: بدست اوردن data-id والد یک تابع

## Iran58

سلام
کد زیر را نوشته ام

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="fa" dir="rtl">


<head>
    <meta charset="UTF-8">
    <title>Document</title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="bootstrap.min.css">
</head>


<body>


</body>
<table class="table text-center ">
    <tr data-id="t0">
        <td>Check</td>
        <td>Row1</td>
        <td>Row2</td>
        <td>Row3</td>
    </tr>
     <tr data-id="t1">
        <td>Check</td>
        <td>Row1</td>
        <td>Row2</td>
        <td><a onclick="EditStatus();">clickb1</a></td>
       
    </tr>
     <tr data-id="t2">
        <td>Check</td>
        <td>Row1</td>
        <td>Row2</td>
        <td> <a onclick="EditStatus();">clickb2</a></td>
       
    </tr>
     <tr data-id="t3">
        <td>Check</td>
        <td>Row1</td>
        <td>Row2</td>
        <td><a onclick="EditStatus();">clickb3</a></td>
        
    </tr>
</table>


<script src="jquery-3.1.1.min.js"></script>
<script src="bootstrap.min.js"></script>




<script>
    function EditStatus() {
        alert($(this).parents('tr').data('id'));
    }
</script>


</html>

می خواهم وقتی تابع مورد نظر کلیک شد مقدارdata-id tr را برگرداند 
اما نمی دانم چرا مقداری برنمیگرداند 
کد صحیح چه می باشد

----------


## tileiran

ارور می ده؟ چه اروری؟

----------


## Iran58

> ارور می ده؟ چه اروری؟


سلام و باتشکر
هیچ اروری نمی دهد
خالی برمیگرداند

----------


## echoob

ممنون بابت راهنمایی و پاسخگویی مداومتون انجمن خوبی دارید موفق باشید

----------


## bekrdaneh

موفق باشین

----------


## manavistone1

ممنون بابت کمک و راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

https://jsfiddle.net/aLv15pd3/3

----------


## drmarjanhadad2

موفق باشید انجمنتون عالیه

----------


## ehdasgostar

ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون موفق باشید

----------


## kolahdoozan

ممنون و موفق باشید

----------


## yekan1

سلام خسته نباشید میشه دربارش بیشتر توضیح بدین اصلا چیه و چی کار میکنه؟ متشکر

----------


## isfvisit

توی گوگل سرچ کنید به جواب میرسید دوست عزیز

----------


## sazokar

ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------


## shahrahan98

ممنون :قهقهه:

----------


## drghanei2

والد یک تابع چیه؟

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

> والد یک تابع چیه؟


منظورش والد یک html element بوده.

----------


## shahrahan20

کدتون صحیح مشکلی نداره

----------


## kasiriesf

پایدار باشید

----------


## isfvisit00

ممنون از راهنمایی

----------

